# Huntlight FT01 runtimes (including LG 18650)



## chevrofreak (Sep 22, 2006)

The numbers below were taken from my home built integrating sphere at the begining of the run, then divided by 14 to get an estimated lumen output number.

LG 2400mAh 18650: 812 - estimated 58 lumens
Panasonic CR123a: 897 - estimated 64. lumens


This thing runs really really well on an 18650. The price is lower than the Surefire P60 type LED modules from G&P/Bugout Gear, as well as Emilions workbench, while outperforming them for runtime and also being regulated on a single Li-Ion. 

I am really very impressed with this light. It feels great in the hand and even though it uses a reverse clickie, the switch feels very nice. The bezel down carry will appeal to many people as well. The throw is excellent and the floodbeam is smooth with no visible artifacts at all. I'm going to be using this thing a lot!

The 18650 measured 2.98 volts when I terminated the test, so you'll need to pull it and charge it when the light starts dimming in order to keep from over discharging it. Running a Pila 600P would eliminate this problem. The CR123a primaries will put out enough light to navigate a dark room for several hours after it drops out of regulation.


This light is available here http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com/cgi-bin/ccp51//cp-app.cgi?usr=51I517057&rnd=5839228&rrc=N&affl=&cip=69.144.253.238&act=&aff=&pg=prod&ref=huntlight_FT-01&cat=led_flashlights&catstr=HOME:led_flashlights


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the runtime graphs!


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 22, 2006)

3 hours and 22 minutes 43 seconds to 50% on LG 18650. That's good runtime.

Is this the second generation FT-01?


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 22, 2006)

:goodjob:


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 22, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> 3 hours and 22 minutes 43 seconds to 50% on LG 18650. That's good runtime.
> 
> Is this the second generation FT-01?


 
Yes, it is the 2nd generation. When it went past 3 hours I was quite shocked. Definately going to be carrying this light a bit!


----------



## jsr (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice graphs, thanks chevro! I love my FT01...trying to get my bro-in-law to pick one up.


----------



## Starlight (Sep 22, 2006)

I ran the FT01 with an 18650 that came out of a laptop battery. I ran it in 15, 20, and 30 minute ontime cycles, with some rest in between. I measured the voltage at various intervals. It ran more than 3 hours before the resting voltage dropped below 3.6v.


----------



## cheapo (Sep 22, 2006)

can you measure the lumens for other lights as a sort of "reference"- because 64 lumens for 2.5hrs doesnt seem right.... considering lights like my pm6 3w, and the pentagonlight l2 are ~50 lumens for 1.5hrs. But yeah, what a nice light for the money, and at 33.... why not right? Anyway, someone needs to send one in to quickbeam... nice graphs btw!

-david


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 22, 2006)

I haven't tested many lights since I've built my sphere, but here are a few.

Surefire U2 - Level 6 - Surefire SF123 lithium primary: 1261 (est 90.07 lumens)

Surefire U2 - Level 6 - LG 2400mAh 18650 Li-Ion: 1175 (est 83.93 lumens)

Surefire U2 - Level 5 - LG 2400mAh 18650 Li-Ion: 740 (est 52.86 lumens)

Luxogen LR5-3W - Sanyo CR123a: 547 - (est 39.07 lumens)

Luxogen LR5-3W - 800mAh RCR123: 809 - (est 57.79 lumens)

MiniMag LED 3AA - Kirkland alkaline: 723 - (est 51.64 lumens)

MiniMag LED 3AA - Duracell 2650mAh Ni-MH: 721 - (est 51.5 lumens)

MiniMag LED 3AA - Sanyo HR-3U 2500mAh Ni-MH: 725 - (est 51.79 lumens)

MiniMag LED 2AA - Kirkland alkaline: 528 - (est 37.71 lumens)

MiniMag LED 2AA - Duracell 2650mAh Ni-MH: 476 - (est 34 lumens)

MiniMag LED 2AA - Sanyo HR-3U 2500mAh Ni-MH: 464 - (est 33.14 lumens)

Fenix L1P V2.5 - Duracell 2650mAh Ni-MH: 403 - (est 28.79 lumens)

Fenix L1P V2.5 - Kirkland alkaline: 416 - (est 29.71 lumens)


----------



## cheapo (Sep 23, 2006)

well, based on that, it seems pretty accurate.... wow... that is one efficient light.

-David


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's something interesting I just found.... The FT01 is brighter than, and runs longer than the Surefire U2 on the 2nd highest level using the same cell!


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you very much Chevrofreak! I've been dying to see some graphs on the FT-01. I knew it was a good performer but it's sure good to see solid evidence.


----------



## Chao (Sep 23, 2006)

Great job! Around 60 lumens should very bright. Do you have throw numbers at 1m? Thanks


----------



## damon (Sep 23, 2006)

chevrofreak

any plans to do a runtime with 2xRCR123?


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 23, 2006)

damon said:


> chevrofreak
> 
> any plans to do a runtime with 2xRCR123?


 

please as well
just ordered one from JSB

and that LG 18650 is protected or not?


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 23, 2006)

Chao said:


> Great job! Around 60 lumens should very bright. Do you have throw numbers at 1m? Thanks


 
My light meter exagerates throw, but on an 18650 at the start I get 2330, which will increase toward the end to probably 2450 or so. Subtract 18% for my light meter exageration on white LED's and you'll get fairly close to an accurate number. It seems to be about the same throw as an Inova X03 or T3, but with more useful spill.


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 23, 2006)

damon said:


> chevrofreak
> 
> any plans to do a runtime with 2xRCR123?


 
Yes, I'll get to that later today, along with a Pila 168S line.

Pumaman, no protection circuit in them.


----------



## cheapo (Sep 23, 2006)

do you have the lumen measurements on the huntlight ft02 on primaries or r123s?

-David


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 23, 2006)

cheapo said:


> do you have the lumen measurements on the huntlight ft02 on primaries or r123s?
> 
> -David


 
I didn't test it on an RCR123, but I did with a Sanyo primary.

Huntlight FT02 - Sanyo CR123a: 594 - (est 42.43 lumens)


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks alot chevrofreak!!!!!!!

your graphs always help so much.

any guess how a protected 18650 cell would compare?

(also looking forward to E1-47 graphs)

you da man.


----------



## HiltiHome (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks chevrofreak for your excellent work. 
Thanks J.S.Burly's to provide the flashlight.

Heinz


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 24, 2006)

RCR123's added, Pila 168S coming shortly.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks chevrofreak...

i've been wondering what the runtime (or funtime) my ft-01 would get with the rcr123's i have fed it. Good to know the runtime on primaries too... Still haven't used the primaries that came with the light, i'll be using those as spares stored in a sf sc battery carrier (the 4x one).

hmmm, looks like i should invest in the 18650's too from the looks of the runtime graphs...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the FT-01PJ? I received my replacement from Jsburlys today and that is what I got. My previous light was a FT-01TJ and it was very bright but it flickered. This new one runs fairly bright (not as bright as my previous one) with regular CR123 cells, but it ran VERY VERY dim with an 18650. Maybe around 12-15 lumens. My 18650 was charged fully 3 days ago, so I'm not sure if that is the reason why. Either way I am charging it up right now so I will see how it does when it comes right off the charger.


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 26, 2006)

got one due from JSB in a day or two. will update when recieved. Hope its not a sub-par model.


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 26, 2006)

Mine is the PJ.


----------



## daveman (Sep 27, 2006)

What's the difference again??


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Sep 27, 2006)

there's a difference??? whoa, gotta check mine out...


----------



## Loomy (Sep 27, 2006)

Life is good when a $33 light performs like that with a $8+$15 rechargable battery that will probably last for 5 years


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 27, 2006)

Got mine today, PJ model as well. looks and feels great.








FT-01 w/LG 18650 left, U60GT 3.7v rcr123 on right(w diffuser installed) 






FT-01 w/lg 18650 left, Maxfire w/AW's 3.7v lamp assembly on 17670 right






Amazed at the tint, looks just like my GT. BEST value in it's class!!!:thumbsup: 

Thanks JSB and Chevro!


----------



## Loomy (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder how http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.825.html and http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.1086.html compare


----------



## Tachyon (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Loomy,

Good find! That's the first K2 i've seen with a 18650 compatible body. 

http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.1086.html

Tachy


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank for doing this Chev


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 30, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Has anyone heard of the FT-01PJ?



As Chevrofreak has pointed out before, these lights seem to go through production changes/updates quite frequently.

I've had three of them in my hands, and they've all had slight variations:

The first one, labelled simply "FT01" had sharp knurling on the textured sections, like the one in ernsanada's review, where now there is a smooth diamond texture on the newer models. It differed from ernsanada's in some ways--it had the newer "tri-wing" screws for the clip, and part of the circuit board was exposed on top of the emitter assembly.

The second one was labelled "FT01TJ". It had the smoother texturing, the same clip screws as the one above, and the same emitter assembly. Unfortunately, it had a faulty switch.

I received a replacement for that one from Jon labelled "FT01PJ". I can tell no difference between that one and the "FT01TJ" other than the model #, and the PJ has a very slightly warmer tint.

Oddly enough, the "FT01PJ" I have doesn't look like the one pictured above. Mine has a different font on the label, and it is not serialized as that one appears to be. The line of text that shows the model & serial# is smaller on mine also.


----------



## europium (Sep 30, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Has anyone heard of the FT-01PJ? I received my replacement from Jsburlys today and that is what I got. My previous light was a FT-01TJ and it was very bright but it flickered. This new one runs fairly bright (not as bright as my previous one) with regular CR123 cells, but *it ran VERY VERY dim with an 18650. Maybe around 12-15 lumens.* My 18650 was charged fully 3 days ago, so I'm not sure if that is the reason why. Either way I am charging it up right now so I will see how it does when it comes right off the charger.


 I am interested in this light, but do not wish to have degraded performance when using 18650 Li-Ion cells. Is this, the dim output on 18650s, just a result of the Luxeon lottery (i.e., Vf too high)? Or has the light been changed internally somehow?


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 30, 2006)

he must have had a poorly charged or bad cell. mine works fine with all batts, similar brightness.


----------



## DragonFlame (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you think it can be modded in some way to obtain a 2nd stage (lower) output?


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 8, 2006)

I received my FT-01PJ from J.S. Burlys a couple days ago and it is not working correctly. It is pretty bright and white but mine acts as though it is possessed. 

After I activate the switch it flickers and turns itself on and off all by itself.   :thinking: 

I have sent an e-mail to Jon explaining this.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 9, 2006)

If the two pieces of the head are tight, and the head tight to the body, it may be a bad switch module. If you use a wire in place of the tailcap does it still flicker?


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes it still flickers.



chevrofreak said:


> If you use a wire in place of the tailcap does it still flicker?


----------



## Archangel (Oct 9, 2006)

Try unscrewing the bezel a tad.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just tried that. The light went out. Tightened it, light still out. Shook it vigorously light came on then off. I then set it on the table and now it will come on for a few seconds and then off for a few seconds then on again. Now it's on but at a very low brightness, that lasted about 30 seconds then it went bright again then off.
Weird.


Archangel said:


> Try unscrewing the bezel a tad.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 9, 2006)

is this with CR123a primaries, or an 18650 or RCR123's?


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 9, 2006)

LG 18650's and cr123 primaries.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm at a loss. Mine flickered slightly with an 18650, but was cured by unscrewing the head - i guess i used the wrong word before - just a tick.


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 9, 2006)

When I put a 3.7v xenon lamp in it (either AW's or wolf-eyes). I have to unscrew the head to get best contact, bending out the outer spring on the LA is really what needs to be done. but if you do it too much, it wont go back in the wolf-eyes body.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Oct 20, 2006)

my PJ flickers on 18650 as well. fine on 2x cr123.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 20, 2006)

:huh:

... I *was* about to order another FT-01
but then I read the last few posts ................... 
..... Whats causing all these blinking lights suddenly with 18650's ?????

Is it the regulation circuit ??? ....... Bad Batch ?????

Who were these "blinkers" bought from ???


...................................... TMG/:huh:
.


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure if its everyones problem, but I need to put a magnet on the end of my 18650s to make full contact. the 17670s are long enough to not need it. I don't think they are defective, could just use a longer inner spring? I will likely buy a HA version as well. I like em.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine has flickered a few times too, but tapping on the tailcap has usually made it stop immediately. Maybe HuntLight could revise the LED module to have a small spring too instead of a little contact.

I might add a solder blob to mine to see if it does anything.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 20, 2006)

I have owned two FT01's and both of them have flickered on 18650's, but not when run on two primary CR123's. I even bought a brand new DSD charger and a new 18650 because I thought that my first one must be been faulty (it wasn't). I am in the process of returning my 2nd one for a refund because I have given up on the Ft01.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 21, 2006)

I put the drop of solder on the positive contact for my LED module and used a thin wire to push it down into the hole so it wouldn't just fall out. It seems to have completely eliminated the occasional flickering I was getting, but I guess time will tell. I'll report back if it starts again.

Huntlight, If you read this, you need to make the positive contacts on the FT01 larger!


----------



## huntlight (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you,chevrofreak,We will fix this problem.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 23, 2006)

WOW ...... they are listening ........ Great !!


Thank You !! .................... TMG/

.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 23, 2006)

Huntlight ,

Since you *are* reading these posts and listening ........

Would you please replace the pocket clip screws with Phillips type .

We need the ability to remove the clip at times .

Thank You Huntlight ........................ TMG/

.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Oct 23, 2006)

that is strange, my ft-01 runs flicker free on rcr123a's and on protected 18650's.... i guess i just got a good running ft-01...


----------



## daveman (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello Huntlight, I think you should make available the new HAIII FT-01 in black. The previous model sold very well, if you keep things the same while improving the LED, it should sell well too. I really think the FT-01 looks better in black than natural.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 23, 2006)

I wanted to let everybody know that Jon sent me a replacement FT-01PJ and it works perfectly with all battery configurations. 

I swapped tail cap switches from my defective FT-01PJ to the replacement and it works fine with it so maybe the positive contact is faulty on the first one I received.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 24, 2006)

I have had absolutely zero flickering since adding the solder blob to the + contact, but now the CR123's and RCR123's don't fit quite as well. 

Huntlight, perhaps you could use a slightly softer, yet longer spring on the LED module. Similar to the way the Surefire P60 lamp works, with softer springs at both end so the batteries can move around inside without losing contact. 

I think a recoil resistant version of the FT01 meant for mounting to a weapon would be a big hit too.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Oct 25, 2006)

I just tested Several of the latest Black ones and the Ubin Natural ones with a 600p, I was able to fit the 600p in there and all of them ran flicker free. One of them worried me for a second then I realized I had placed the battery in backwards. I turned it around and it worked again flicker free.

The last batch seem really good.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 2, 2006)

I just got mine and I'm very impressed with the build quality and performance of this light. 
No dust/lint or anything on the lens/reflector. 
Nice beam without artifacts.
Nice tint (X0-W0) and good brightness (a bit dimmer than my overachieving U2 on the second highest level). I'd guess about 50-60 lumen.
The clip isn't that good and the screws could have been of some other kind to make removing it easier...

If they make this with a normal SF style clickie with momentary it would be the perfect budget light for us 18650 lovers. 

Sverre


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 18, 2006)

:naughty:

Hi *chevrofreak* ,

"AW" has a new 18650 .........
This is a quote of his post about it : v
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
************ *Upgraded New Protected 18650s* ************ are now available. 

These P18650s are the only protected cells available in the market that are capable of powering up the WA1185 and WA1111 super bulbs with just 1 click.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am wondering if this New battery would have any affect on the run-time or brightness of the FT-01 ???

Could it possibly result .... in a shorter run-time .... due to different internal battery resistance ??

Or would we see no difference at all in the operation of FT-01 using "AW's" new 18650 ??

Thanks for your opinion ........................ TMG/
.


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think that circuit will have much if any impact on how the cells perform in lights like the FT01. My guess would be that they just increased the current cutoff in the circuit so it doesn't detect the bulb as a short circuit.


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 23, 2006)

hey chevro:

the runtime really motivated me to get the ft-01pj with a protected 18650 cell (2200mah)


i wonder what the runtime will be with the new 18650 cells that have 2600mah, like the ones featured on batteryjunction.com (http://www.batteryjunction.com/li18cyce326h.html)

something like 4 hrs regulated full brightness?


----------



## cheapo (Dec 1, 2006)

just wondering... what size is the reflector? could a mcr27 fit?

-David


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 10, 2006)

*Chevrofreak's* run-time charts and battery tests are valuable to us .

I don't think he gets much compensation for his time and expenses .

He has to buy lots of batteries to accomplish his testing and graph's .

I have just sent chevrofreak an *Appreciation Contribution* for his efforts and time .

I think others should take the time ..... to do the same .

* Also *please consider *Quickbeam* and *SilverFox* ..... who also have battery expenses .

CPF community testers are a valuable asset .. *we don't want to loose them from lack of funding !*


Regards to ALL .... in CPF ................... TooManyGizmos/

.


----------



## Jefff (Dec 17, 2006)

Im kinda lost about this whole 18650 battery ran with this light.. I want to buy one of these lights .. but really want the rechargable option to be my regular run with it.. 
Am I reading some of these replies right? are you able to run 2 RCR123's @ 4.2v in this one? Also a 18650 as another option? And how would this light perform better than 2 cr123 6v primaries on a 18650? being that the Nominal Voltage: is Average 3.7 V on a 18650 .. or is it half as bright but more MAH means longer run time? Thanks a million for any one that can clear this up for me.. Also is that last link posted for the 2400MAH the best deal for a set of 18650's and a charger? this will be my first attempt at running a 2 cell light with a stick type battery.. I have ran the nano charger and RCR123's in my Q3 for 2 years now and loved it..


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 18, 2006)

The voltage of the LED is about 3.3, so the light uses a circuit to lower the voltage going to the LED. Since an 18650 is mostly dead by the time it gets to 3.3 volts the circuit is able to make use of pretty much all of the power in it.

18650's are fairly large in diameter, which means they hold quite a lot of power

Watt-Hours is a good way to compare cell capacity, since it takes voltage into account rahter than just the mAh rating.

One 2400mAh 18650 is about 8.2 watt hours

Two CR123a's are about 7.2 watt hours

Two RCR123's are about 4.1 watt hours



You can see by the more rapid drop at the end that the 18650 keeps supplying a lot of power right up until it's almost dead. The CR123's still have a bit of power after the regulation fails, so it's mostly wasted.


----------



## Jefff (Dec 19, 2006)

OK I see .. But there is still one thing I am confused on .. if the 18650 is mostly dead by the time it reaches it's 3.3v.... Is there any special way you have to charge these to a certian voltage before running them 

or can I just buy one of these lights and then a couple of 18650's and a charger and be good to go, just by running them till dim then placing them back into the charger till they are fully charged then run em again with out any worries of over powering this light ... That is the kind of usage I would mostly run them through.. full to pretty much dead some times for the totaly cycle but mostly just off and on till they run out of juice. 

Thank you man for taking the time to babysit me on this.. Your knowledge is very much apperciated.. Just want to nail all the facts before I jump into something that might not be what I am wanting.. 


Jeff


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 19, 2006)

No special way you need to charge them, other than a charger meant for lithium ion cells. If you get cells without a protection circuit then you need a charger that will shut itself off when the cell gets to 4.2v

It is possible to discharge an unprotected 18650 below 2.9 volts in the FT01, which can damage the cell. The light dims fairly noticably before it gets that low, so as soon as you see visible dimming I would suggest taking the cell out and charging it. If that's a problem for you, you can buy protected cells that have a circuit in them that will shut them off when the voltage gets too low, when it detects a short circuit, or when the cell reaches its maximum voltage during charging. They're the safest way to run a light with no worries of ruining a cell or causing an explosion.

AW sells some protected 18650's that perform quite well in the tests I've seen.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140362

He also has the Ultrafire charger, and I think he may still sell the DSD charger.


----------



## jsr (Dec 19, 2006)

Chevro - I always interpreted the RCR123 plot on your graph to mean a single RCR123. Is it a single or two RCR123s?

Thanks.


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 19, 2006)

jsr said:


> Chevro - I always interpreted the RCR123 plot on your graph to mean a single RCR123. Is it a single or two RCR123s?
> 
> Thanks.




Two, it's a 2x123 light.


----------



## Jefff (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks a bunch .. Looks like this is going to be my new light set up .. And sounds like a great light at that.. This site and your knowledge is a great thing

Jeff


----------

